# 90 audi V8 Quattro. Timming belt broke! Is it a interference motor or not?



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

like the topic says guys, need to know if the motor is interference or not and how hard is it to replace the Timing belt!! please help asap. Thanks in advance. rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 90 audi V8 Quattro. Timming belt broke! Is it a interference motor or not? (robv27)*

Yup them valves be junked now.


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: 90 audi V8 Quattro. Timming belt broke! Is it a interference motor or not? (yodasfro)*

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: 90 audi V8 Quattro. Timming belt broke! Is it a interference motor or not? (audi403)*

That sucks... sorry dude.


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

I've often wondered about this. Is there much else that gets destroyed in an interference engine? Like gouging on the camshafts or anything? Cause I know sometimes I can find replacement valves for not too much.
What if you just found a whole head? Are the pistons hurt generally?
Chris


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (itjstagame)*

Depending on the rpms when the belt breaks, at a minimum, the motor will bend half the valves. Should a valve head break, scratch one head and one piston...
One of the heads (the passenger side on US cars) is easy to find as it is simply a 16v VW head but the drivers side head is a mirror image and significantly more rare. You'd be better off finding a complete and running engine than finding just a head (or 2).


----------

